# Now That's a Zero Turn



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Sometimes you come across the neatest things on CL and people really don't know what they have. This is listed in St.Louis for $50. If it was Memphis,or Birmingham, I'd been on the way to get it this morning..... No matter what the wife said, and trust me, she would have something to say 

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/d/morse-mill-antique-zero-turn-mower/7126551027.html


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

That hand crank reminds me of the Craftsman mower my dad had for years, with the hand crank on top. Most often it did not spin the engine fast or long enough to start. Eventually he made a female conical socket on top where the crank mounted. Then he had a 1/2 drill with a male conical stub in the chuck. Plug the male to the female and hit the drill power until it started.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Pretty neat old mower, for sure!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I remember using a mower with the crank handle to "wind it up". Not fond memories. It was only slightly better than winding a rope around the pulley on top and whipping myself across my back with every pull. We had a mower I used to call 40 lashes.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

My first riding mower was a newer model of that, including the crank. On the one I had, the crank wouldn't make a full turn, you had to "ratchet" it. Fortunately, it also had a 110 volt starter, just make sure it died within range of an extension cord. Not a bad little mower if the yard is flat!


----------

